# Josh Howard



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3vNrVgmYSQA&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3vNrVgmYSQA&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Came across this on youtube. Though this is a mix from a game, but that looks identical to JHo's game this year. 


A whole lot of freaking jumpers.....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He needs to watch some footage of his early days in the NBA, he didn't get into the rotation because of his jumpshot. Attack, attack, attack before you take a jumper, he is a good finisher in traffic and he has the length to make plays at the basket. It's really frustrating to see him shooting jumpshots from 22 feet.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

First Finley, now Josh.

Are the Mavs the only team that has trouble getting their players to go to the hoop? And with Avery such an expert! :raised_ey


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Jumpers suck. They'll poison any NBA player.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I mean he could easily get 22/23 points on any given night if you would just attack the hoop more. It wouldn't only be good for him and his stats, but also for the team. He either can't because his body doesn't allow him to attack relentlessy or won't because he was told not to (which I don't assume) or is hesitant. He is almost taking more jumpers than Dirk this year.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I think this goes back to what I said quite a while back. When your best player is a freaking jumpshooting 7-foot machine, what can the supporting cast do but to emulate?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Blame Avery!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I think this goes back to what I said quite a while back. When your best player is a freaking jumpshooting 7-foot machine, what can the supporting cast do but to emulate?


If I were a player that would be a rather lame excuse. You need to complement the best player, not copy his playing style, this won't lead to success.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> If I were a player that would be a rather lame excuse. You need to complement the best player, not copy his playing style, this won't lead to success.


If I were a player, I'd be going out with different girls every night....

Oh wait... you meant "ball player?" :biggrin:

Just a reminder, JHo was a late 1st rounder. Perhaps that's what separates him from Melo, Wade, etc... (Please don't bring up Darko!)


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Darko Darko Darko Darko Darko Darko Darko Darko Darko Darko


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Darko Darko Darko Darko Darko Darko Darko Darko Darko Darko


Ok. You are right.

I am happy with JHo now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Timeout Timeout Timeout

4th quarter 4th quarte 4th quarter

Jumpers Jumpers Jumpers Jumpers Jumpers Jumpers 

Still happy ?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kidding aside, here is a very good article on him:

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/0419dnspojoshhoward.3eabed7.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Good article.... I hope now his turmoils are out of way, he can start driving to the basket again.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Timeout Timeout Timeout
> 
> 4th quarter 4th quarte 4th quarter
> 
> ...


Dirk?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dirk?


Josh !


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

really well written article.

J.Hustle 'fittin to wreck the Hornets tonight.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...s/stories/041908dnspohowardsider.3c2e27c.html

*Dallas Mavericks' Josh Howard admitted pot use, denied need*

During his five NBA seasons, Josh Howard has been candid with The Dallas Morning News and other media outlets about using marijuana.

Entering last season's playoffs, the ESPN.com blog TrueHoop asked Howard whether he slipped to No. 29 in the 2003 NBA draft because teams were concerned that he had a marijuana problem.

Howard responded that "a lot of people have that problem" and speculated that players selected ahead of him also smoked pot. He said it shouldn't have affected his draft status. 

Asked whether he caught any flak for that interview, Howard said no. When asked to quantify the extent of his use, he said he got "a little crazy" in high school but uses it "less" now and never during the season.

He emphasizes that marijuana is "nothing I'm needing," unlike some NBA players who "have to have it."

*"What can I say? If you can do it and it's not affecting your everyday life, why stop? If I'm able to do it, but not while I play basketball, it lets you know I can quit whenever."*


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Explains his very low bball IQ.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That's harsh.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> That's harsh.


Seeds and stems are harsh...:afro:


----------

